

A book suggestion: Founders That Almost Made It - bengtan

An open suggestion to the authors/producers/publishers of Founders At Work (which I'm reading at the moment):<p>What do you think of writing a book 'Founders That Almost Made It'? Using a similar fashion, but talks to startup founders who almost made it big, but didn't quite make it. Perhaps they had to exit via Plan C rather than Plan A, or they just quietly wound down the startup.<p>Following the adage that people learn more from mistakes, perhaps it'd be just as useful to get information on why they think they failed, than to read about those who have succeeded wildly?
======
jnorthrop
To be interesting it would need some drama, however most "failures" just sort
of whither or continue on in mediocrity. I'm an excellent example. I've
started two companies both of which were in what I call survival mode when I
left. I was making enough money to cover the bills and pay a modest salary but
there was no break-through for either (and it was apparent it would never
happen) so I left them. A pretty boring story.

------
silverlake
You can buy case studies from Harvard's business school, many of which are
failures.
[http://www.hbsp.harvard.edu/hbsp/academic_discipline/entrepr...](http://www.hbsp.harvard.edu/hbsp/academic_discipline/entrepreneurship.jsp?N=509628)

------
jswinghammer
If you read "The Black Swan" this topic is discussed at some length. I believe
that the consensus out there is that no one wants to read about failure. It
seems extremely interesting to me but apparently no one wants to read about
it.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Failure and the reasons for failure (failblog!) can be entertaining,
interesting and informative. I think the idea is good but most failures will
just be - "we ran out of money", "we decided to do something else", "a key
person had a family problem and left", "we had a rubbish idea". Mind you even
these mundane things could be good if written well.

------
robryan
Would also be interesting to include those that never got close, those that
blew large amounts of time and money on bad ideas.

------
alexkearns
1\. Bill Gates.

Bright young technie with a ruthless entrepreneurial streak. After cutting a
deal with IBM in the 1980s, his business exploded, becoming the world's
leading software company. Gates had the world at his feet. He could have
become a legend, creating software that people would love and idolize him for.
Instead, he fluffed it. Microsoft became synonymous with buggy software and
clunky overweight operating systems, and in 2013 - to the relief of almost the
entire web development community - finally went bust. Gates, by then a broken
man, spent the final years of his life in a mental asylum, where he was
rumoured to tell anyone who would listen that "Internet Explorer really is the
world's best browser".

~~~
davidw
1\. Bill Gates

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traf-O-Data>

Not really a failure, but not much of a success either, compared to that other
company he got involved with later.

I think there is perhaps where the book or articles might lie - "ok, now
you've made it big - tell us about the times you didn't". Like PG's art
gallery venture.

~~~
davi
"ok, now you've made it big - tell us about the times you didn't"

That's better than the "Founders that almost made it" idea. Knowing that they
had it in them to succeed makes their failures more instructive. It also lends
some credibility to their analysis of why they failed.

~~~
bengtan
I agree. Now if someone would take the idea and run with it ...

